# When to check CM. TMI



## Hesperia (Sep 3, 2007)

So, slight tmi warning if you aren't into bodily fluids (male and female).

I've been charting (CM signs) this cycle in preparation for our TTC cycle coming up. I have a question about when the best time is to check for fertile quality CM.

Trying to word this right...

After having intercourse and there is a deposit, when can you check your CM again without having to worry that either one of your fluids is mucking the results.
Or do you just not have sex (or arousal) until EWCM and then go every day....?

I find that my sexual secretions are very similar to EWCM, just in a slightly different shade.

Any help?


----------



## oceane (May 9, 2007)

kegels are ususally suggested to get residual sperm out of your body to be able to check cm again. for me though, the entire next day it's impossible to know for sure whether there is still ewcm. this is also what bothers me about ff, it doesn't give that option like TCOYF does!


----------



## cocoanib (May 14, 2009)

Hmmm. I'm no help here, because I'm not sure myself.

I've never tried to analyze it until a day after dtd though.
If we dance anytime that day, I don't feel like my cm is accurate because of the semen secretion.
The only time I'm really sure is when I see it before we have recently done any dtd. When I start seeing the good stuff is when I feel an urgency to dtd. From that point on, I don't analyze too much, I just make sure were dtd
regularly the next few days.


----------



## Hesperia (Sep 3, 2007)

Bump?
Anyone else check their CM in the fertile period....?


----------



## WaitingForKiddos (Nov 30, 2006)

When we were nfp-ing I would do a few kegals right after and it would really help. For me, my ewcm is pretty different than resudual semen.

Also, I think semen sinks in water while ewcm does not. (I might be mixed up so maybe another poster can clarify?) so letting it hang out in a clear glass might answer your question.

Totally unrelated but about gross fluids... Anyone else notice that when they did concieve, that bd's fluids didn't appear upon standing up in the AM following? For me, it was like "okay, where's that dripping I'm expecting?!"


----------



## MovingMomma (Apr 28, 2004)

Semen will dissipate if you rub it between your fingers, but EWCM doesn't.


----------

